# Are you a good guest??



## ed4copies (Jul 8, 2010)

It's been a while (maybe two years) since we have had a thread reflecting on the IAP.  

Let's try to step back for a moment and understand what this little community actually looks like.

We have all been invited here.  We asked for "membership" and our host, Jeff, granted us that membership.  He invited us to HIS party.  

The first thread like this that I read, the analogy was a "get-together" in Jeff's home.  We all are welcomed at the door and, as the party progresses, we form into small groups that become more friendly with each other.  

There is no alcohol or drugs present, so we all keep a civil and decent conversation.  You can leave and come back as you please.  Only rules, "respect" each other.

So before you write diatribes about the way you have been treated by someone else's written words, bear in mind your comments reflect on your host.  He has a friend who is appointed to "keep the peace" and attempts to do so.

Now look in the mirror:

How good a guest have YOU been?  Did you bring chips, or just a chip on your shoulder?

Have you offered to help "wash the dishes" or do you just throw plates at other visitors?

Everyone brightens a room---some when they enter, others when they leave!!  Which kind of person have you been?

Just food for thought.

Thanks Jeff!!!  
and thanks to Curtis.

A grateful friend to both,
Ed


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jul 8, 2010)

Ed,
     Sometimes, I keep myself under restraint, and am a "good" guest.
As witnessed by the moderators, sometimes, I am also a pain .

Depending on who the other person, I have definitely lit up the room upon leaving, maybe more often than not, but I typically do not go way out of my way to just be plain obnoxious (it has happened once or twice though, but not by my initiation.

I will say, even though we disagree sometimes (maybe more than sometimes) Curtis does usually try to do as good a job as he can, Neil does a good job of keeping his areas clean (and me from being banned), Ed and Dawn have helped out tremendously. Charlie and Alton are really good friends (as evidenced by my phone bill if I had to pay for it)
There are a few others that I would thank as well, but I am limiting myself here

And Lastly, but by no means least 

*THANKS JEFF*


----------



## Monty (Jul 8, 2010)

Well said Ed.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 8, 2010)

Ditto!!!!!!!!!!





Monty said:


> Well said Ed.


----------



## JeremyJ (Jul 8, 2010)

Ed 

Nicely put, I know I don't chime in much and that is because I am still learning the "pen scene," so I am not sure how much weight this will carry.  With that being said I am greatly appreciative of all the things on this forum that I have been able to learn.  One thing that I have noticed is that I continually see the same few members comment on just about every post and I think that is great.  One thing that I have learned over the years of managing people is that most people are good and its always one or two that spoil it for everyone else.  So I would like to offer my appreciation for the "main members" on this public forum.  I hope this comes across the correct way as I have no intentions of  making anyone else upset, just showing my gratitude.  I hope that I can continue to learn and be inspired to turn great things as posted on this site. 

Jeremy


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Ed.  Some of the stuff I have been reading lately is troublesome.  Sometimes I read a post and can't help but wonder if the poster would have stood up in the middle of a national gathering of IAP members and broadcast his/her opinion to the crowded room.  Every time we post that is sort of what we are doing.  Curtis is, I believe, as fair and tolerant as a man in his position can be (much more tolerant than I would be).  Thanks to Jeff and all the members who have taught me so much and who have made spending time here so enjoyable.


----------



## lwalden (Jul 8, 2010)

Gee, Ed, I always pictured the little angel hovering over my right shoulder, encouraging me to be nice, do the right thing, and make good decisions, would be a lot better looking than your ugly mug..... but what the heck, hearing the right thing is much more important than hearing the wrong thing from a pretty package. Thanks for the timely content, and the courage to consistently be a voice of reason.


----------



## jeff (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you, Mr. Brown, the (slightly) elder. Very well said!


----------



## skywizzard (Jul 8, 2010)

Sometimes we are too sensitive..
Sometimes we are too selfish...
and Sometimes we just don't think.

If we could eliminate #3 then the first two would not be a problem.

I think we should all stop and think about Ed's words and lets get back to the business of IAP,  the sharing of ideas and opinions in a civil way.  As Mike said, thanks to Jeff and all who have made my time here so educational and enjoyable.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 8, 2010)

For those who may wonder, no, Jeff Brown and I are NOT related.

Can you IMAGINE there is more than ONE "Brown"---yeah, I couldn't either!!

No thanks required, Jeff.  I enjoy (nearly) every minute here.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 8, 2010)

for the record, I'm the one who stinks up the bathroom and blames it on
someone else.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 8, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> for the record, I'm the one who stinks up the bathroom and blames it on
> someone else.




Move the laser to the kitchen, dummy!!!


----------



## steeler fan1 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm new here so don't feel qualified to address any one particular person. However I have been involved in the IT industry, (DP for you older folks), back to the days when it was called 'bitnet'. Unlike Al Gore, I don't take credit for inventing the internet but have been around since the beginning:biggrin:

Several things come to mind. Some people seem to have 'keyboard courage'. As Mike said, would they stand up in a room full of people and say the same thing. Another problem is it's impossible, (at least very hard), to show inflections with the typed word. Sometimes things don't always come across as intended.

In the old days we used to advise responders, if you're replying to a post that has stirred your blood a little simply pause. Type your reply but don't post it. Wait a day and reread it. Then if you still feel strongly post away.

Can help prevent some bad feelings down the road.

All that aside, I commend everyone involved in the ogranization and operation of this site. One of the best I've belonged to.

We're not all always going to agree but we must treat everyone with respect and civility.


Just one newbie's opinion.

Thanks
Carl


----------



## tim self (Jul 8, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Thanks for posting this Ed.  Some of the stuff I have been reading lately is troublesome.  Sometimes I read a post and can't help but wonder if the poster would have stood up in the middle of a national gathering of IAP members and broadcast his/her opinion to the crowded room.  Every time we post that is sort of what we are doing.



No I believe the offenders would rather hide behind a keyboard.  In real life they are probably little angels!

The GOLDEN rule!?!?!?


----------



## alphageek (Jul 8, 2010)

Here here!!!! Very good post!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jul 8, 2010)

There's chips? :biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Jeff, and Curtis too i guess:biggrin:...


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 8, 2010)

Displaced Canadian said:


> There's chips? :biggrin:




Nope, all gone.

Rumor has it some Italian guy may show up with a couple pizzas though!!
(And a handful of removed "pimp stones"!!)


----------



## Old Lar (Jul 8, 2010)

I, like some others, don't post very often.  I am the type of person that can get along with just about everyone.  Sometimes it takes more courage to keep some things to yourself than open your mouth or keyboard and and show your intelligence.  

I have learned nearly all that I know about turning pens and other things from reading this forum and trial and error.  I too am grateful for the experience and advice that others are willing to share.  My favorite remark is "there are many ways to do whatever, but this is what works for me."

Thank you Jeff, Curtis and all the others who keep adding to my knowledge and abilities.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, I am a newbie. I can not address anyone in particular, because they probably know me. But, i wanted to thank Jeff fro starting such a site for us to learn and share knowledge. I do find some members that they are very easy to go off the handle and type away or rehash old pains, but over all I have learned so much and still learning. I have been welcomed and almost like I am in the same room with some of the great members here, and indeed it feels that you are standing in the same room. I am brought up differently than most American because I am a migrant, but learned that your respect every one irregardless of their belief and give them their space. I recently was introduced to Curtis by other local members and have enjoyed his friendship and willingness to help others. Be honest, sometimes I even wonder how he can do it all. Overall it's been a great experience for me here.


----------



## pensmyth (Jul 9, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> for the record, I'm the one who stinks up the bathroom and blames it on
> someone else.



Wait a minute.....there's a bathroom?.........that poor bush.......


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I respect this forum, almost as much as I respect my own home. I try to always be a good guest. On, at least, one occassion, I was not. Even that time there was NO malice, and once my error was pointed out I corrected it and vowed to "think" before making future posts.

I love this place and I think Jeff does a good job as "party host" and I never envy Curtis's job of being the party's bouncer.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 9, 2010)

pensmyth said:


> Wait a minute.....there's a bathroom?.........that poor bush.......



When the roses are still on long branches with thorns, that's a bush.
However, when they are in a crystal vase, it is no longer considered
a bush.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 9, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> When the roses are still on long branches with thorns, that's a bush.
> However, when they are in a crystal vase, it is no longer considered
> a bush.


 

Oops .


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> When the roses are still on long branches with thorns, that's a bush.
> However, when they are in a crystal vase, it is no longer considered
> a bush.


 
Better the crystal vase than the punch bowl:biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been a good guest but it is not just the host that makes it good it is all the input from others


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jul 9, 2010)

Now look in the mirror:

OK, I'm ugly........... But we already knew that. :biggrin:

How good a guest have YOU been?  Did you bring chips, or just a chip on  your shoulder? 

Used to bring chips but now I just bring a chip. 

Have you offered to help "wash the dishes" or do you just throw plates  at other visitors? 

I've offered; even did wash some. Now I find it more funner to throw plates but try as I might I haven't hit you with one yet. :wink:

Everyone brightens a room---some when they enter, others when they  leave!!  Which kind of person have you been? 

I think the room gets brighter when I leave because I'm fat so I block a lot of light. The room did not get brighter when you came in Mr. (elder) Brown but you have never left so we cannot answer the question on your behalf.



Now to be serious:

For me, this place has been a source that is well worth the money that I DONATE every year. I've had disagreements with many here and many have become heated disagreements but that happens everywhere we go. I'm the vice president of our neighborhood association and some of the persons that you encounter can really make you wonder. I'm quite sore many of you have wondered about me as I have wondered about many of you. I may not always agree with Jeff & Curtis but I have a lot of respect for them (OK, I have a lot of respect for Jeff; You don't want to know of the conversations that Curtis and I have had. Ain't that right Deputy?)

 My penturning has grown by leaps and bounds since I joined under another name when this place was less than 6 months old. I left some time ago and became a lurker but even then I still supported the IAP because it has been so valuable to me. Although I Have not shown any of my creations since I came back I have tried to give back some of the knowledge that I have learned from the good folks here and some of what I have learned on my own.  Some will agree and others will disagree but isn't that what this place is all about? Helping one another in the ways that we can?


----------



## bgibb42 (Jul 9, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Better the crystal vase than the punch bowl:biggrin:



Glad I brought my own bottle of water.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 9, 2010)

When I really think of it it seems crazy to me how people can get offended on a forum about pen making.  And is someone feels like being confrontational, there is no reason to read the post.  Just click and go one.  This is one of the greatest forums around and one time I got upset with some things being said and I went away for about 6 months.  Who got hurt?  Me!  I missed a lot of good stuff.  Now I read what I want and try to stay away form unrelated stuff.  Thanks to all that make this a great place.


----------



## renowb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have really learned a lot here, being new to pen turning. I've witnessed professional answers to my questions. It can be entertaining and I do love the old farts on here, cause I am one, too!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 9, 2010)

I try and be a good guest, but I am unfortunately a human, and as such sometimes I get froggy and jump in. Sometimes I just let stuff slide by, and I like nearly every member of this forum, there is only one person I have blocked, When I can I help with the dishes and I try and bring a full bag of chips. in fact, I feel badly about not contributing to Jeff Powell's new contest, but I got busy and it slipped my feeble mind. I think it's the first event I haven't participated in since I joined the IAP
I try and lighten up the room, when I come in, I realize there are folks who are glad when I leave, but I ain't that thrilled when they show up either. 
This is truly a WORLD CLASS forum, and you can get some of the most incredible advice from some of the best pen turners and Pen Makers in the world right here for free. I really think that flaming and making comments such as the ones made the other night are best reserved for somewhere else, THIS ISN'T THE PLACE!! Jeff Brown has done a fantastic job, and the Moderators could be participating in this thing called a life, but they give freely of themselves and usually are right. 
I hate to see any one leave the forum for any reason such as the garbage that happened recently, there are far more serious issues for people to get upset about, I want to say Thank you to Jeff, Curtis, Cav and everyone else that helps keep a lid on all of us. 
Thanks Guys.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 9, 2010)

As I ponder weather I should have a second helping of veal Parmesan, ziti and marinara sauce it dawns on me we here are all members of one big melting pot of different taste,thoughts and sometimes these will clash but in the long run most work it out. I thank Jeff,Curtis and yes even the other Brown for keeping things rolling...thats my 2 pimp crystals worth....


----------



## Tanner (Jul 9, 2010)

With all the love going on, I think it's time to donate.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 9, 2010)

Ed,

Nicely stated and very timely.  

Thanks for the reminder for all of us.

Jim Smith


----------



## stevers (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice Ed. And Thanks Jeff and crew. You all do a wonderful job.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 10, 2010)

bitshird said:


> I try and be a good guest, but I am unfortunately a human, and as such sometimes I get froggy and jump in. Sometimes I just let stuff slide by, and I like nearly every member of this forum, there is only one person I have blocked, When I can I help with the dishes and I try and bring a full bag of chips. in fact, I feel badly about not contributing to Jeff Powell's new contest, but I got busy and it slipped my feeble mind. I think it's the first event I haven't participated in since I joined the IAP
> I try and lighten up the room, when I come in, I realize there are folks who are glad when I leave, but I ain't that thrilled when they show up either.
> This is truly a WORLD CLASS forum, and you can get some of the most incredible advice from some of the best pen turners and Pen Makers in the world right here for free. I really think that flaming and making comments such as the ones made the other night are best reserved for somewhere else, THIS ISN'T THE PLACE!! Jeff Brown has done a fantastic job, and the Moderators could be participating in this thing called a life, but they give freely of themselves and usually are right.
> I hate to see any one leave the forum for any reason such as the garbage that happened recently, there are far more serious issues for people to get upset about, I want to say Thank you to Jeff, Curtis, Cav and everyone else that helps keep a lid on all of us.
> Thanks Guys.


op cit


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 10, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> As I ponder weather I should have a second helping of veal Parmesan, ziti and marinara sauce it dawns on me we here are all members of one big melting pot of different taste,thoughts and sometimes these will clash but in the long run most work it out. I thank Jeff,Curtis and yes even the other Brown for keeping things rolling...thats my 2 pimp crystals worth....


I think I would cut my portions in half.


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 11, 2010)

I thought it was BYOB? Bring Your Own Bad-attitude? Shoot, I guess I'd better put that away...

I wandered over here from Woodnet when my woodworking devolved into making something that is a soon-to-be-dead technology... Scribblers! (Well, that and I got tired of taking flak for staining end-grain...) Most of the folks I know personally haven't even used a pen in years except to sign a contract. 

The only reason I've been able to make this a self-supporting hobby (barely!) is because of the amazing community here. I've learned much, been encouraged to explore and experiment, and genuinely like most of you! (I'm not naming names though...)


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 11, 2010)

Arguing?? Thats what I have exwives for


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 11, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> Arguing?? Thats what I have *exwives* for




Plural?


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, plural. I'm a graduate of the Jethro Gibbs School of Marriage


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> Yes, plural. I'm a graduate of the Jethro Gibbs School of Marriage



Slow learner.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 12, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> Yes, plural. I'm a graduate of the Jethro Gibbs School of Marriage


 
If at first you don't succeed ..... :beat-up::biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Jul 12, 2010)

THere are a lot of times I start to post and end up deleting it. Some times it was something witty or slightly silly and I get up and walk away, when I come back it just comes across as plain stupid, sometimes i forget to walk away. I have always thought there really ought to be a "sarcasm alert" symbol. that way other people know that anything between the sarcasm Icons is just that. I strongly believe some people "drink and type".

 Whether I brighten up the room entering or leaving probably depends on whether or not Ive had a shower beforehand.:biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 12, 2010)

Ed, Thanks for the perspective on just what this group is. I also like the question "Would you say it front of a whole group?" I often think about that when I am posting because I have spoken in front of a group on several occasions. I have also met several members face to face and that does help. I also think that the avatars with pictures of real people help Because if I don't think of being in front of a group I can picture being in front of a person. But even more it is the sharing of life that goes on here that helps me remember these are people here. I don't always have the sweetest things to say and I believe Curtis has caught more of my unthoughtful words than anyone. I am a pretty grumpy person in real life if I get irritated. I tend to think less how I phrase my words to those I like the most. Not an excuse. And I have to back track and patch up wounds that where never intended.

I have spent quite a bit of time lately on a couple of other forums. Ones that have more of the typical unwritten rules of conduct and are very clickish. I see lots of people complaining about life situations that they clearly create for themselves. Judgmental people complaining about being judged, that sort of stuff. I do see people get moody here. Possibly even one or two that try to take advantage or have varying levels of morals. I also see  diverse personalities here. there is the loud and bousterous. the class clown, the serious and stoic. But I can't think of one person I know from this group that I do not like.
There are waves at times, probably more now than ever. But under it all I believe the people here are good honest trustworthy people that share a passion. I don't mind the posts that end in a argument when the issue is the safety of others. I also don't tend to mind the ones that are an issue of what makes up this group. Should we be known as those that bad mouth every single flaw in every single supplier? I hope we never become that. I hope we are the group that demonstrates to suppliers where penturning is going and what is desired for tomorrow. ABove all I hope this group remains the sort of group that invites and incourages the new member to speak up. ask questions, share new ideas, and feel as welcome as the person that has been here for years.

You do not have to earn a place in this group. This will be dear to you Ed
"Our only requirment for membership is a desire to make a better pen" But we highly recomend you bring photos.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 12, 2010)

"remains the sort of group that invites and incourages the new member to  speak up. ask questions, share new ideas, and feel as welcome as the  person that has been here for years."  I guess publicizing post counts does not promote usage??


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 12, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> Yes, plural. I'm a graduate of the Jethro Gibbs School of Marriage



LOL!  Me too but both of my X's are deceased (not of my doing).  Told the LOML we better never divorce........

On topic, I try hard to be a good guest, have bitten my tongue many times but use the "wait to post" method.  I come back later and feel it's not respectful or worth the frustration it can cause.  I think I have noticed that most of these outbreaks happen in the summer when the weather starts to get hot but that may be my imagination too

This is such a great site.  Thanks Jeff, Scott, Curtis, Ed, Cav and all that contribute to running it.  Your hospitality is much appreciated by me.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm LEARNING !!!:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 12, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> Yes, plural. I'm a graduate of the Jethro Gibbs School of Marriage




SMACK!!! Hard on the back of your head!!:beat-up:


----------



## fritz64 (Jul 12, 2010)

i love this site. lts full of people with smarts, without smarts, knowledge, and no knowledge, just good ole boys &girls sharing/  stick around and enjoy the ride.


----------



## HSTurning (Jul 12, 2010)

I am normally the quit guy in the back of the room, till I get to know people.
Once I know ya I tend to be the guy that dont shut up and you wish would leave.

I am still in the getting to know people stage and as such I tend to type alot of post up and the delete and dont even post to the thread. Being from Mass (New England) we have a different sense of humor then most. We are also an angrier bunch also overall. 
I have been a good guest to date. I do like to read most of the post but I have started to skip the post made by a couple people on the boards but I have not blocked them as of yet. You cant get along with everyone all the time. I am in the younger group of people on this site and being younger there is a generation gap on top of that people my age think I am odd :biggrin: and I am ok with that.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the good thoughts.  I appreciate the folks on IAP and try to be a good guest.


----------



## philipff (Jul 12, 2010)

And, thank you for bringing this great info to the attention of all us newbies!  Phil


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2010)

We hope to be very welcoming to "newbies"!!

But, old or new, a bit of decorum makes you a far more "desired" guest!!

Don't offend others, don't take offense easily!!

AND, if you hit the yellow triangle, quote the TOS that have been violated---not what you WISH was there, what is ACTUALLY there!!!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks to Jeff, Ed and all the members here.  I have been welcomed from the start.  I enjoy the knowledge that is shared, ideas offered, suggestions, helpful hints, blanks, tools, the tutorials that are made by so many wonderful craftsmen/women....the humorous story of the day....the supplies and equipment designed and made by our members here....all things designed to help in the journey of our wonderfully addictive craft....I believe i am a good guest, i help when I can, bite my tongue and move on when i dont' agree, and overall enjoy all that contribute here in so many ways...
Thank you all!


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 12, 2010)

Some pretty interesting stuff in this thread. I consider myself a guest who arrives early and is the last to leave. I'd be mingling around the room and socializing with everyone. But they'd be wondering who this 33 year old kid is, as most everyone in the room is older. I would definetly have a few story's to share with everyone. As the night went on, and I drank more and more Tequila. I could possibly blow a head gasket and cause some trouble. Most times I know when to say when, but occasionally I let my temper get the best of me. That being said WHEN'S THE PARTY!!


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 12, 2010)

Better question is... Are YOU bringing the tequila?


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2010)

Near lathes and sharp tools----FORGET the tequila!!

(I think that can be a contributing factor to some of the comments that cause "issues", as well)


----------



## PenPal (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Ed.

When I first visited USA in 1974 I discovered many new expressions both good and better, a new way of spelling, a different approach to most things. This visit of mine coincided with the Worlds Fair in Spokane, at this wonderful venue I found people from all over the world intent on sharing their cultures and experiences.

Joining the IAP I have attempted to share, indeed made some wonderful friends, have never understood ageism as you are as young as or old as you choose. In three days time the LOML and I will have been married for 55 yrs best friends for 58 yrs and yes I do have the secret using that small phrase often Yes Darling, or Sorry Darling.

I use as an Avatar the two maps one of Nth America with Australia superimposed to scale to indicate the relative sizes of these two great countries. During my many visits in America I discovered few folks know much about Australia so I often have given details of locations and specifics re Timber etc. My whole existence involves sharing, giving, so my membership follows this priciple.

Last PITH exchange for me was with Ed and Dawn, such a wonderful experience I commend to everyone. I have bought so many Pen Blanks and other items from contributers to this forum that have enriched my life. One valuable item was sent post free for my evaluation or return I was honoured by such trust.

Thanks again Ed for the kindness you firmly display to us fellow members and best wishes to everyone, I look forward to the upcoming PITH hope we get to swap, exchange and enjoy our pens for a long time to come.

Regards Peter.


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks to all!!!
I stumbled on to this site in May of last year while trying to figure out how Pens were made, and I have never left. This site has helped me to take something that I wanted to know about and turn it in to something that pays for the education that I am still getting here. And just recently I was asked how I did something instead of asking how it was done, there is no way to put in to words what that means to me.
So for now, Thanks to all for every thing that's been passed on.  
Oh by the way this is # 1501 Post. :biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 12, 2010)

I can definetly bring the Tequila. Hope you like Cuervo 1800 or Cabo Wabo that is so cold it gives you brain freeze. If it's a real bash I could bring some Don Julio Reale (sp?). Ed I don't know if alchohol is a contributing factor to the madness. As Milli Vanilli once said "Blame It On The Rain".


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 12, 2010)

maxman400 said:


> Thanks to all!!!
> I stumbled on to this site in May of last year while trying to figure out how Pens were made, and I have never left. This site has helped me to take something that I wanted to know about and turn it in to something that pays for the education that I am still getting here. And just recently I was asked how I did something instead of asking how it was done, there is no way to put in to words what that means to me.
> So for now, Thanks to all for every thing that's been passed on.
> Oh by the way this is # 1501 Post. :biggrin:


ONE THOUSAND, FIVE HUNDRED POSTS-CONGRATULATIONS. This man is a real contributor. :biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 12, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> I can definetly bring the Tequila. Hope you like Cuervo 1800 or Cabo Wabo that is so cold it gives you brain freeze. If it's a real bash I could bring some Don Julio Reale (sp?). Ed I don't know if alchohol is a contributing factor to the madness. As Milli Vanilli once lip-sync'd "Blame It On The Rain".




Fixed for ya.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 12, 2010)

Didn't catch that at first!! They were the best Lip Synching band ever. They made Hundreds of Thousands for doing nothing.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 14, 2010)

I love this site too, best place on the internet!


----------



## RAdams (Jul 15, 2010)

Ligget said:


> I love this site too, best place on the internet!


 


I agree!

I can think of better comparisons than being a guest at someone's house, but that is just me.


----------

